#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How does technology changes affect our lives?

## COD

We live in a high-tech world. We dont have time to spend with our family. So technology affects our lives at that time. We spend so much time on mobile phones, online games, and social media. How do I reduce the technology uses in my life? And how does technology changes affect our lives?

----------


## Bhavya

Technology changes our lives in many ways in them, postive changs are the improvements in education health and communication. And the negative changes are digital addiction, loss of critical thinking and many more.

----------

